# transformador de señal activa o alta señal a pasiva o baja señal?



## adcade (Abr 15, 2011)

quiero poder conectar la salida de un amplificador de guitarra al microfono de mi notebook, pero la salida del ampli es activa (para audifonos) y la entrada del microfono es pasiva, po lo que se me satura la señal. quiero saber si existe algo que me convierta esa señal activa en pasiva para pode conectarlo sin problemas al notebook


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

Un potenciómetro de 50 Kohms te resuelve el problema 

Saludos !


----------

